# in the classical music lore are there Neve Cambell(actress) look a like?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I use to have a hudge crush on her, please i wont photo, they most be gurl that look like this, i beleive we all have a clone or clones of somesort theory, i dont know why it just that way, funny and paradoxal.

So show me musiciana has hot has neve cambel, please?
:tiphat:


----------



## ibrahim (Apr 29, 2017)

Bumping this thread cause...lol.


----------

